# Vehicle Inspection and odd smoke coming from the back of my car after oil leak was fixed



## LynnetteD (Aug 6, 2016)

Hey guys, 

You are always so helpful so I thank you in advance for your answers/help!!

I have a 2010 650i and have had several problems with it. About a month and half ago, I took it to the mechanic because it wasn't shifting gears and he said it was a leak in the transmission, got that fixed. Then about two weeks later I had an oil leak and coolant leak, got that fixed. The next day, the service light came on and the mechanic said I needed an oil change (which wasn't due for another 600 miles) I did it anyway just to be safe. Then 2 days later my cars service light comes on and says it needs a vehicle inspection. How is that even possible? Sooo what my main concern is, I took the car to the mechanic today and he was playing around with something on the dashboard. I'm sorry, I'm not a mechanic. I saw 2 connected S's above the picture of the car. Please tell me what that means. He went on the board and changed the year until 12/2045. I know that can't be good. He was on the phone and I thought he said something about emissions, I could be wrong. But he said don't worry about. Well, I am. Especially when everytime I take off from a stoplight, a giant puff of White/grayish smoke comes out. I told him but he said he doesn't know what to tell me because he didn't find anymore leaks after he inspected it again. 

Can anyone please help me to figure this out. Am I being ripped off? And why would my vehicle inspection light come if something wasn't wrong with it?????

Thanks so much guys!
Kind regards and stay safe,
Lynnette


----------

